# Documents sur iPad



## kjayoub (17 Août 2011)

Salut a tous,

J'ai plusieurs questions 

1-Cmt faire pour telecharger et enregistrer des pieces jointes sur l'iPad 2 ?

Ce qui m'interesse ca serait en fait de telecharger une piece jointe recue sur Mail par ex, et de pouvoir la retravailler a mon aise, pour ensuite pouvoir la re-envoyer par mail...
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible...(en gros, une espece de "Enregistrer sous"...)

2-Liee a la question precedente: existe-t-il une sorte de Finder sur l'iPad2, afin de pouvoir explorer le disque dur de l'iPad et pouvoir ouvrir tel ou tel document...

3-je suppose qu'une app Office existe, pour pouvoir creer des doc, xls, ppt etc.

Merci d'avance!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------

j'ai trouve la reponse au point 3...pour ceux que ca interesse:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id364361728?mt=8


----------



## Benjamin875 (17 Août 2011)

Goodreader est une sorte de finder.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iPhone 4 (donc de la même famille ), j'utilise QuickOffice que je trouve très sympa. J'ai la possibilité dans mail dans choisir "Ouvrir avec QuickOffice" et dans QuickOffice de faire "Envoyer le fichier par mail". Sur l'iTunes Store une version spéciale pour iPad existe, mais le prix est le double de celle pour iPhone et les commentaires très mitigés.
Personnellement j'en suis très satisfait, surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour qui a ajouté quelques fonctionnalités qui manquaient à mon gout, mais je ne l'utilise que pour le tableur (comptes avec calcul de somme, moyenne, tableau, etc) et pour ouvrir les pièces jointes (word, excel, ppt) de mes mails.


----------



## CBi (18 Août 2011)

Personnellement j'utilise Office 2 HD sur iPad qui me donne pleinement satisfaction.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2011)

Enregistrer sous, le Finder... Sont des façons de penser ordinateur... Ce que n'est pas L'ipad et qui est revendiqué par Apple... Si tu as besoin de Ca, il y a android qui fonctionne comme un pc... Mais c'est totalement inutile et archaïque sur uk iPad qui lui fait parti de l'ère post PC...


----------



## kjayoub (21 Août 2011)

Merci pr vos reponses!
Moumou, le but ici, c'est de trouver un moyen de par ex:
Recevoir chez soi un mail sur son ipad. Telecharger la piece jointe, ex un doc ou xls ou ppt. La travailler dans le train par ex, pour ensuite la re-envoyer une fois une connexion internet a disposition...


----------

